# MAJOR MALFUNCTION



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I click on the one remaining EKB link and it takes me to a POPUP for thr Service Desk. Please fix it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Seconded, the banner ad software does not properly redirect click-throughs for me either. (I assume thats the problem since the links for SatRadio and EKB now reference a program click.php with a variable of bannerid )


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

Until the link is fixed you could click here.

/Benjamin


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks, I will look into it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure what happened, but while looking at EKB, I got into a nest of angry killer bee pop-ups. I thought I was going to have to reboot to save myself.

:bang: I HATE POP-UPS! :bang:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick one thing we don't have here is popups (unless TNG Tony added to his site, which I do not believe he did)

Make sure you dont have Gator or GAIN installed on your PC.

I am working on the EKB banner thing now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok it is fixed. 

The banners are randomly rotated at the top. The problem was also the links were also random, so while you were clicking on EKB the link was pointed to DBS Service Desk.

However sometimes you would click it and you would go where you are supposed to go, it was weird that way. 

Sorry for the inconvience


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks, Scott.

Is there a way to get it to come up with a full screen window, instead of the small window?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope thats something with your browser. The html code target= _blank only opens a window, it does not tell it what size to be.

If anyone knows how to open a new window and maximize a screen in HTML please let me know.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No setting in NS I know of. 

Here's a workaround: open the window, maximize it, then close it. The next time you open that window, it will be maximized. The browser seems to remember the size of the window from the last time it was closed.


----------

